# Sharing my extra internal drive?



## gerald hovancik (Feb 21, 2003)

I am running OS 10.2.4 on my dual gig G4 on a mac network. MY question is how do I share this extra internal drive with other users. I have tried aliasing the drive by dragging it into my public folder and nothing. Has anyone had any success at this? Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## kafene (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gerald hovancik _
> *I am running OS 10.2.4 on my dual gig G4 on a mac network. MY question is how do I share this extra internal drive with other users. I have tried aliasing the drive by dragging it into my public folder and nothing. Has anyone had any success at this? Any help would be great, thanks. *



Don't you set that up in "Sharing" in the Network ->Preferences section?  There are features that look like it would help you set that up, like shared folders for others computers on a network

kafene.


----------



## bobw (Feb 21, 2003)

You can do this in Terminal;

Open Terminal and type;

cd /etc 
sudo pico smb.conf 
----------------------------------------------------------
You'll be prompted for the password.
You should see the following with the exception of the lines in bold which I added for my system so I could access all volumes on the Mac when in Win2K, same applies to sharing with other Macs.
-------------------------------------------------------------
[global]
  client code page = 437
  coding system = utf8
  guest account = unknown
  encrypt passwords = yes

[homes]
   comment = User Home Directories
   browseable = no
   read only = no
   create mode = 0750

*[volumes]
comment = (name of the drive you want to share)
path = /Volumes
writable = yes*

;[public]
;   path = /tmp
;   public = yes
;   only guest = yes  
;   writable = yes
;   printable = no

;[printers]
;   comment = All Printers
;   browseable = no
;   printable = yes
;   public = no
;   writable = no
;   create mode = 0700
-------------------------------------------------------------

When done making your changes, hit Control-O to write changes to disk and press Return when prompted for a file name. The hit Control-X to quit pico and close the Terminal window.


----------



## Bad Co (Feb 21, 2003)

Use SharePoints
http://www.versiontracker.com/redir.fcgi/kind=1&db=mac&id=12512/SharePoints300.dmg.gz


----------



## JeffCGD (Feb 22, 2003)

Sharepoints is the easy answer.
I put it on our workstations in our design studio, so we have easy access to the client artwork files on our other disc partitions. Easy to use, and works like a charm.


----------



## gerald hovancik (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion, Sharepoints works great!


----------

